
Discovery of earliest known tool for making rope (circa 38k BC) - bookofjoe
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2020/aug/01/mammoth-tusk-drill-holes-make-rope-change-history-stone-age
======
ahazred8ta
The 40ky Hohle Fels rope making tool made the news in 2016.

[https://phys.org/news/2016-07-rope-
years.html](https://phys.org/news/2016-07-rope-years.html)

